# Did anyone sway for a Girl or Boy and did it work???



## dollych

Hi Girls,

Just wondered if any of you tried any methods to have a Boy or a Girl and did it work???. I know this thread may annoy some of you because we shouldn't be bothered what gender we have as long as they are healthy, but I just wanted to know if the methods work, i.e the shettles method, DTD a few days before ovulation to have a Girl and on the day of ovulation to have a Boy e.t.c. thanks. x


----------



## cantwaitforu

We didn't do anything to sway which sex we would get, but I do know that both times I got pregnant was on the day I ovulated as I was tracking my bbt - two boys who must be fast little swimmers!


----------



## nino3

i did for ,y daughter. I dtd 2 days before ovulation and got a girl. I didnt sway this time but know for sure i dtd before ovulation and also the day of and im having a boy.


----------



## FlowerPotMum

If you want to know more about gender swaying, you may find the 'Gender Disappointment' forum more informative ad helpful


----------



## Guppy051708

I swayed pink using the in-gender site for DS2 (clearly didn't work). There is a ton of inaccurate info on there. I wouldn't recommend that site for it. Once i learned more i realized everything that was telling me for swaying girl was actually swaying boy :dohh: (so maybe it did work :shrug:)(no wonder he was a he lol) For this baby we swayed pink again and it was successful but i followed all of the information on the genderdreaming site. (we did not sway for DS1) That one has some pretty solid information. There is a lot to learn, and when it boils down to it there is WAY more that goes into play than simply timing. Your diet and pH have a tonnnnn to do with it. timing helps, but timing alone isn't going to sway. There are just too many variables. I would highly recommend getting to know that site and reading on it prior to any attempts.


----------



## FlowerPotMum

Guppy051708 said:


> I swayed pink using the in-gender site for DS2 (clearly didn't work). There is a ton of inaccurate info on there. I wouldn't recommend that site for it. Once i learned more i realized everything that was telling me for swaying girl was actually swaying boy :dohh: (so maybe it did work :shrug:)(no wonder he was a he lol) For this baby we swayed pink again and it was successful but i followed all of the information on the genderdreaming site. (we did not sway for DS1) That one has some pretty solid information. There is a lot to learn, and when it boils down to it there is WAY more that goes into play than simply timing. Your diet and pH have a tonnnnn to do with it. timing helps, but timing alone isn't going to sway. There are just too many variables. I would highly recommend getting to know that site and reading on it prior to any attempts.

And it was exactly you Guppy who I was thinking of when I pointed the OP in the direction of that forum!
Good that you saw this post, you sound like an expert when it comes to swaying pink! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:blush: Thank ya hon <3


----------



## kcmichelle

I think it's an interesting question. I often wondered myself if some of those things you read are wives tales or have merrit to them. My first pregnancy I read all the stuff after I got pregnant and everything pointed to a girl. But I had a boy. :)


----------



## embeth

I didn't sway with my two boys, didn't even know about it but did use ovulation sticks and tried once we got a positive so must have been pretty close to ovulation. With my third pregnancy we tried to sway girl..conceived 6 days before ovulation first try...baby didn't develop past 6 weeks :( Made me think I shouldn't try and play with nature so we just tried randomly around mid cycle this time, ended up conceiving day or two before ovulation and its another boy :)


----------



## bubbles82

I was already pregnant by the time I found some decent info on gender swaying so didn't get chance to try it properly. I was aware of the Shettles method while TTC but even though I was tracking my cycles I would never have been able to pinpoint which day exactly was three days before ovulation to time it according to that method. Also because I was TTC so long I had no idea if I even could get pregnant, and didn't really want to waste chances by trying too hard to aim just a few days before ovulation. I have no idea which gender we have on the way, although for some reason I'm convinced boy, probably because of the Shettles theory and the fact our timing ended up being two and one day before ovulation and one day after, no idea which day was the winner but they're all too close to ovulation for a girl according to the theory!


----------



## beagleowner

I have no problem with people wishing for a boy or a girl, so I don't judge you on that at all. But I will say that I am extremely skeptical of gender swaying as science has largely debunked it. The New England Journal of Medicine did a study on it ("Timing of Sexual Intercourse in Relation to Ovulation &#8212; Effects on the Probability of Conception, Survival of the Pregnancy, and Sex of the Baby," Wilcox et al). Their conclusions were: 

*Among healthy women trying to conceive, nearly all pregnancies can be attributed to intercourse during a six-day period ending on the day of ovulation. For practical purposes, the timing of sexual intercourse in relation to ovulation has no influence on the sex of the baby.*

Now that said, I took progesterone and baby aspirin even though my body showed no evidence of requiring either, because it gave me the illusion of control in an uncontrollable situation. So I understand it from that perspective totally.  Good luck!


----------



## theamanda

Did every single method to sway for girl, but we are expecting a little boy. :)


----------



## graysmommy

I tried swaying pink for this pregnancy and it is a girl, but I honestly didn't do as much as a lot of people do. It requires a lot of work and swaying pink makes it much harder to become pregnant at all if you really follow it hardcore. Do your research because a lot of it is wrong. I think it really only changes the chances by a few percent of getting whatever sex you are swaying for. Ultimately, I believe that God gives you what you are meant to have, but saying all this, if I had ended up having a boy, I would have questioned whether there was more that I could have done in order to change the outcome. I think you should just do what you are comfortable doing to sway and pray really hard :)


----------



## elociN

We never did sway, and I think this method has long been proven wrong and I personally don't think it works either. My first boy was conceived a few days before ov, second boy on the day of and my 2 girls were on the day of ovulation too. This one one was 1 day before ov but we don't know what gender it is yet.


----------



## CaptainMummy

We werent swaying as we didnt mind at all, but we only dtd once and that was cd12. All of my other cycles I Od on cd15/16. Saying that, with my dd, we dtd cd 14/15/16 and I od cd16 and we got a girl that way too (werent tying for a particular sex that time either)


----------



## Mummy Bean

I read up on the Shettles method, and i know there various views on if it has any real merit, but we DTD the day and day after Ovualtion...so will let you know on the 20/05/13 if it worked or not and if bean has a dinkle lol. 

I did also read up on a lot sites about other factors, like testorone levels, diet, PH levels, there seems lots out there with apperent varying degrees of sucess/or sheer luck....but i wasnt fussed enough to go that far.


----------



## spinneybaby

we did sway girl and it was a success...however we would have been happy with either...healthy is the main thing :)


----------



## MamaPerez

We attempted to do Shettles. I was eating high alkaline foods, intaking extra potassium, drank and ate a lot of soy, made sure both DH and I were on our multi-vitamins. But we were only able to time things are first cycle at trying. Shortly after that, I found out he was deploying(this was around August) and I was trying to get pregnant around Nov/Dec with the main going being pregnant before we moved in late December. 

But after we found out he would deploy for a couple months and only had another cycle or two to conceive as opposed to the 4 or 5 we were planning for, all that went out the door! Also, the month we did conceive, my cycle was really out of wack, so I have no idea whether it was around ovulation. But since Dr. Shettles isn't JUST sex around ovulation, then I'll let you know if the high alkaline, potassium, and sodium helped at all. Give me 6 days! Before we found out about his deployment, we were trying for a boy. 

Don't know if you read the book, but there's a LOT more to it than only having sex in the 18 hours before ovulation and no later than 24 hours after. It went into diet because Y-chromosomes handle the alkaline barrier around the egg better than the X-chromosomes, and into pH levels because the Y-chromosomes don't handle acidity as well as X-chromosomes. So if you're only timing sex around ovulation, it's not exactly the "Shettles method." There are high success rates with those who follow it to the point, but the cycle we conceived was definitely not 100% Shettles, haha.


----------



## heyluu

I did with my last baby and it worked.


----------



## 6lilpigs

My last boy was a succesful genderdreaming sway and my current bump is an unknown result milder blue sway:)


----------



## LockandKey

DH and I just went at it like rabbits with the mentality to just get pregnant with both our kids, and it worked, we fell pregnant straight away both times :haha: DD's a girl, we are team yellow for this one


----------

